# more torque on 6.0?



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

is there any way to get more torque from the 6.0 on my NBS 2500? I'm not talking anything drastic, just a little increase (for the times I need it and don't want to be revving out, basically when pulling my trailer loaded up). Don't want to go really high $. Just curious if there are any possiblities. I looked into the K&N kit, but it only lists HP, not torque gain. Don't want to go exhaust route either, I like my truck quiet. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Search "Black Bear Perfrormace" or "Wheatley's Tuning" on the net, either will provide you with outstanding power increases for minimal costs and zero truck downtime.

The procedure is to call them up and give them all the specs on your truck..VIN, service # off the ECM, tire size, octane you normally use, how you use the truck, etc. They'll then send you a custom tuned ECM made to/for your specs. You then simply remove your stock ECM, install the upgraded one and then send your original ECM back to them for a core. This way you have absolutely no down time of the truck. Most outfits will also make changes to the tune if you want or need it at a later date for free. A good example would be a tire size change or some performance add on's at a later date after you did the original tune.

The NBS trucks have so much power management in them it's pathetic. Nothing you will do as far as external bolt ons will provide more low speed (and overall) torque and power than a custom tuned PCM that releases the power that these engines are actually capable of by removing the power management, re-tuning the air/fuel ratio and adding some spark timing in the right places. On the 6.0 trucks you can expect up to about 30 hp and 40 ft lbs with a 2 MPG increase in fuel mileage depending on the exacts of the tune you have done. But it's the responsiveness that the tune adds that you really feel. These late model GM gas trucks have so much potential left in them with their very conservative factory programming it's crazy.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

thanks so much. I'll look into it. Yea I know what you're saying as far as being 'limitted.' I also have an 02 WS6, and while that's only a 5.7, you can feel a difference. In the t/a, when full throttle, you can feel that car running strong. On the 6.0 in the trucks, you can tell it's being held back.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Look into getting your WS6 done also. A tune REALLY wakes up the LS1's in the cars.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

What no more nelson performance B&B?? LOL I have a nelson's tune in my Silverado. Best 375 bucks ever spent. There are exhausts for your truck that are not loud in the least. Flowmaster has a nice kit that retains the stock passenger side exit and takes it to a deeper note, but nothing crazy in the least. Cant even hear it inside. Had one on my truck, but it just didnt do it for me. Went with true duals instead (very, very loud) But the tune will open up many, many more hp & tq numbers. I can get the back tires to squeal on the 1-2 shift with a full throttle take off. My mileage went from 12 mpg around town to 14 and close to 20 on the highway. On my most recent trip to Missouri, I went through the Ozarks with my trailer loaded (trailer is 2100 lbs empty, had a 3,000 lb car on it) and got 12, back thru empty and got 20. But make sure you get a 87-92 octane tune, that way you dont have to constantly run the higher octane for max performance like I do, lol. And with Nelson's you can get new tunes done for free, all you have to do is pay for shipping


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

What are your opinions on how much this will reduce the life of the engine, and what are the effects on emissions and warranty?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;788554 said:


> What no more nelson performance B&B?


Nothing wrong with Nelsons Tom. Weatley's and Back Bear are just closer to his side of the coast.

Allen from Nelsons, Jim from Weatleys and Justin from Black Bear are all top notch tuners with years of experience under their belts, know what their doing, and stand behind their work. Won't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

JDiepstra;788616 said:


> What are your opinions on how much this will reduce the life of the engine, and what are the effects on emissions and warranty?


The life expectancy of the engine is determined by the maintenance of it (or lack of) as well as the drivers foot, the tune has no bearing on the engines life without the direct correlation of the drivers input or maintenance upkeep, or lack of.

Emissions normally IMPROVE with a pump gas/street use tune and so do MPG's. The 6.0's will gain 2-3 MPG minimum empty, and at least 1 MPG towing at 50% capacity and above.

Warranty isn't an issue in most cases. The tech won't know anything in the ECM is different from the stock operating system unless he physically searches for it..and knows what he's looking for.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

B&B;788659 said:


> The life expectancy of the engine is determined by the maintenance of it (or lack of) as well as the drivers foot, the tune has no bearing on the engines life without the direct correlation of the drivers input or maintenance upkeep, or lack of.
> 
> Emissions normally IMPROVE with a pump gas/street use tune and so do MPG's. The 6.0's will gain 2-3 MPG minimum empty, and at least 1 MPG towing at 50% capacity and above.
> 
> Warranty isn't an issue in most cases. The tech won't know anything in the ECM is different from the stock operating system unless he physically searches for it..and knows what he's looking for.


That's very interesting thanks. So, if these tunes do not affect engine life, but do increase power, fuel efficiency, and reduce emissions, why do they not come this way from the factory? Why are they leaving 3 mpg on the table? Seems like it would give one brand are huge advantage over another. Maybe they are not smart enough!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

They could do this from the factory probably, but they like to have a "one size fits all" tuning and plus the EPA would be so far up their ass it wouldnt even be funny. Most vehicles out there have alot of potential to them, just all the regulations keep them neutered back.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

JDiepstra;788695 said:


> That's very interesting thanks. So, if these tunes do not affect engine life, but do increase power, fuel efficiency, and reduce emissions, why do they not come this way from the factory? Why are they leaving 3 mpg on the table? Seems like it would give one brand are huge advantage over another. Maybe they are not smart enough!


 Same reason you need an Edge or PPE or one of the other various tuners to get max power and MPG from a Diesel? Because they know that if it's there on all the trucks...that owners will use it...and abuse it; covering their butts mostly. But it's also due to the fact that they can add power and MPG's at their request at any time up to the mechanical limits of the drivetrain, thus using it as a new model year "marketing ploy" with nothing more than a cheap and easy software change to add to the enticement of potential new buyers.



JDiepstra;788695 said:


> Maybe they are not smart enough!


No they're smart. 20 easy HP or a 1 MPG increase with nothing more than the click of the manufacutures mouse every new model year is rather brilliant. It's basically "new and improved" at will. The custom tune simply bypasses all the limits that are stratigically planned as the model years progress slighty.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Are the tuners/chips as effective on the early Vortecs? 1996-99?

I would also imagine an exhaust upgrade would help me too. Nice big dual exhaust to the muffler, than that one wimpy pipe coming out. Probably going to go with the Gibson Single. I had one before and liked the sound, plus it's about the only thing that fits.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

2COR517;789398 said:


> Are the tuners/chips as effective on the early Vortecs? 1996-99?
> 
> I would also imagine an exhaust upgrade would help me too. Nice big dual exhaust to the muffler, than that one wimpy pipe coming out. Probably going to go with the Gibson Single. I had one before and liked the sound, plus it's about the only thing that fits.


The '96-'99 Vortec truck do in fact respond well to a custom tune also. The MPG increase alone will recover the funds you spend on it by a certain point anyway, the added HP and torque you gained is free from there on out. Making it a very cost effective upgrade.

Exhaust upgrades do little except add sound...or noise depending on what you choose.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

B&B;789401 said:


> Exhaust upgrades do little except add sound...or noise depending on what you choose.


And I'm guessing cold air intakes are just about as effective. Had one of those on the 89 too. I did NOT like that. Couldn't hear yourself think at WOT.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

NBS? Geeeezus now i really feel dumb,,i thought it was bad enough not knowing felitiously meant.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

look into the bullydog GT, it for gas and diesels, dont know what numbers itput up for the gasser tho, have to check the website http://www.bullydog.com/product/index/product_detail/289


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Whats near the midwest Wisconsin ???? For good tunes 01 2500 HD !!!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

RichG53;789481 said:


> Whats near the midwest Wisconsin ???? For good tunes 01 2500 HD !!!


A mail order tune from Nelsons would be the best path for you Rich. You can get in touch with Allen by email through their website if you prefer. Nelsonperformance


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats NBS?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Chrisxl64;789577 said:


> Whats NBS?


New
Body
Style

In other words the '07 and newer body style.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks B&B !!!!!!!


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

You think I woulda taken that from context, as I know what OBS, is. Sheesh, now I feel more dumb that the felitously thing. Thought it was some "Chevy exclusive" thing, like XFE, LTZ, Z71 QX56HD R2D2 C3PO etc etc


----------

